# Packaging: Where can I order ??



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi !
I am looking to get custom made packaging for my shirts. I want to put my logo on the plastic bags that my t shirts will come in and I also want to have my own custom shipping boxes but I don't know where I can order them from ? Any response will be greatly appreciated !


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's one of many posts on the subject http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t150242.html

Do a search at the top of the page on 'custom packaging' for more.


----------



## RUSSIAwear (Nov 1, 2010)

pazthegreat said:


> Hi !
> I am looking to get custom made packaging for my shirts. I want to put my logo on the plastic bags that my t shirts will come in and I also want to have my own custom shipping boxes but I don't know where I can order them from ? Any response will be greatly appreciated !




ULINE - Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Packing Supplies

they can inprint whatever you want on most of their materials... a little costly...


----------



## pazthegreat (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks !
Ill look into it !


----------

